# Knitting Machine and Cone Yarns for Sale!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm selling all of these for a local lady. Her sister in law had a business knitting sweaters and dresses and such.

KnitKing Compuknit III Computerized knitting machine, programmable with computer that takes floppy disc patterns. (Computer and discs included.) Comes with ribber, owner's manual and several related accessories, books and pattern books. You could knit sock blanks, sweaters, and many other things! Machine knits fingering to sport weight yarn. $1,000 or best offer. 

Cone Yarns

Sold Individually:

1 .3 cone black silk-wool $8
1 1-pound black 100% hemp $16
1 1-pound white 50-50 poly-cotton $10
1 .3 pound heathered pink, unk. $5

All following yarns $780 for all:

Wool-rayon blends Individually or $250 for all:

80% wool 20% rayon:

1 2/3 pound white $10
2 1.5 pound olive $20
1 1/2 pound magenta $9
4 1.5 pound black $20 ea
2 2/3 pound black $10 ea
5 1.5 pound navy $20
1 2/3 pound navy $10
1 .3 pound teal $5
1 1 pound cone light pink $14

Sold Individually or $90 for all:

Rayon blends
3 1/2 pound rayon blend black $8
1 1.5 pound green $20
1 2/3 pound green $10
1 1 pound grey $14
1 1.5 pound tan $20
1 2/3 pound purple $10
1 1/3 pound pink $5

Various Blends Sold Individually or $120 for all:

1 1 pound acrylic/nylon metal brown with gold sparkles $12
1 1.1 pound acrylic/nylon cream cream $11
1 1 pound acrylic/nylon white $11
1 1/3 pound cone acrylic/nylon white $3
1 1/2 pound acrylic/nylon cream $5
1 1/2 pound unknown blend pink $5
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle gold $9
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle white $9
1 1/2 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle black $6
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle green $9
1 1/2 pound unknown rayon blend nubbly purple, slight stain. $5
1 1 pound worsted weight 100% wool off-white $10
1 1/2 pound cone 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon slight sparkle hot pink $4
1 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend gold $9
2 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend red $9 ea
2 1 pound cone 60% acrylic/40% nylon navy $8 ea
1 1/3 pound cone chenille purple nice $4
1 1/2 pound cone chenille black nice $6
1 1.3 pound chenille white $12
1 1.5 pound chenille pink $12


ACRYLIC
Symphony 100% acrylic worsted weight
Sold individually or $90 for all

1 1 pound dusty blue $6
1 1.5 hunter $9
2 1.5 dark blue $9 ea
2 1/3 dark blue $2 ea
1 1 royal $6
1 1 wine $6
1 2/3 wine $4
2 1/2 black $3 ea
2 1/3 pale taupe $2 ea
1 1/2 green $3
1 1 dark taupe $6
1 1 grey heather $6
1 1 bright yellow $6
1 1/4 pink $2
1 1 dark champagne $6
1 2/3 navy $4
1 2/3 dark teal $4

Solo 100% acrylic sport weight
Sold Individually or $10 for all

1 1 dusty blue $6
1 2/3 blue $4
1 1/6 pink $1

Following 100% acrylic and blend yarns sold individually or $200 for all:

Wintuk
1 1 olive $6
1 2/3 baby pink $4

1 1/2 piropo 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon cream $4
1 1 rayito ? light yellow $6
1 1/3 rayito ? white $2
1 1 tremzi pink $6
1 tiny Heirloom Orlon Purple $.50
1 1 Heirloom Orlon navy $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Baby Blue $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Light Blue $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Cream $6
1 1 Heirloom Burgundy $6
1 1/2 matte orlon $3
1 1 Heirloom walnut $6
1 1/2 Heirloom bone $3
1 1.3 Nomis Acrylic baby blue $8
1 1 " " aqua $6
1 1 " " red $6
1 1.23 newlon acrylic white $7
1 1 " " white (dirty) $4
1 .86 newlon dark green $5
1 1 newlon olive $6
1 .93 four seasons acrylic white $7
1 1.06 four seasons forest $9
1 1.14 four seasons forest $10

Following Acrylic Blend Yarns Sold Individually or $30 for all:

4 1/4? acrylic sport grey $1.50 ea
1 1/2 acrylic sport red $3
1 1/3 acrylic sport green $2
1 1/3 acrylic sport pink $2
1 1 orlon sport cream $6
1 1 orlon sport light blue $6
1 1/2 acrylic sport light pink faded on outer layer $2
1 1/3 acrylic lace white $2
1 2/3 cotton mint $6



I will edit this yarn list and remove yarn from it as the yarn sells.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can provide pictures of any yarn on the list upon request.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh lord!  like offerin' a drink to an alcoholic!:runforhills:

Nice collection Svens. Was eyeing that acrylic, but I've still got 2 cones left of that green stuff.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have several colors of acrylic that would go great with green! 
I'm a helper! :knitting:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, I noticed...... Grey goes with anything....sport is great for scarves..... STOP IT!
Let me get thru this weekend and back to a relative normal. I may take you up on some.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What weight are most of these yarns? I saw one that was listed as worsted but not the others. Of course I could have completely missed it :facepalm:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

first yarn listed - wool/silk in black - what is the yarn weight? worsted?sport?lace?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Most of these yarns are a light fingering or sport. The Symphony Acrylic is Worsted weight, and the rest of the acrylic in the list after the Symphony is sport weight. 

The wool-silk is probably laceweight. 2,200 yards per pound.

All of the wool-rayon is also laceweight.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

if they are still available, I will take:

1 of the 1-pound cones black 20% silk 80% wool $25

and 

1 1.5 black silk-wool $35


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds good WIHH! I'll send you a private message!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the updated list of yarns:

Cone Yarns

Sold Individually:

1 .3 pound heathered pink, unk. $5

All following yarns $780 for all:

Wool-rayon blends Individually or $240 for all:

80% wool 20% rayon:

1 2/3 pound white $10
2 1.5 pound olive $20
1 1/2 pound magenta $9
4 1.5 pound black $20 ea
2 2/3 pound black $10 ea
5 1.5 pound navy $20
1 2/3 pound navy $10
1 1 pound cone light pink $14

Sold Individually or $90 for all:

Rayon blends
3 1/2 pound rayon blend black $8
1 1.5 pound green $20
1 2/3 pound green $10
1 1 pound grey $14
1 1.5 pound tan $20
1 2/3 pound purple $10
1 1/3 pound pink $5

Various Blends Sold Individually or $95 for all:

1 1 pound acrylic/nylon white $11
1 1/3 pound cone acrylic/nylon white $3
1 1/2 pound acrylic/nylon cream $5
1 1/2 pound unknown blend pink $5
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle gold $9
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle white $9
1 1/2 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle black $6
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle green $9
1 1/2 pound unknown rayon blend nubbly purple, slight stain. $5
1 1 pound worsted weight 100% wool off-white $10
1 1/2 pound cone 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon slight sparkle hot pink $4
1 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend gold $9
2 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend red $9 ea
2 1 pound cone 60% acrylic/40% nylon navy $8 ea
1 1/3 pound cone chenille purple nice $4
1 1/2 pound cone chenille black nice $6
1 1.3 pound chenille white $12
1 1.5 pound chenille pink $12


ACRYLIC
Symphony 100% acrylic worsted weight
Sold individually or $90 for all

1 1 pound dusty blue $6
1 1.5 hunter $9
2 1.5 dark blue $9 ea
2 1/3 dark blue $2 ea
1 1 royal $6
1 1 wine $6
1 2/3 wine $4
2 1/2 black $3 ea
2 1/3 pale taupe $2 ea
1 1/2 green $3
1 1 dark taupe $6
1 1 grey heather $6
1 1 bright yellow $6
1 1/4 pink $2
1 1 dark champagne $6
1 2/3 navy $4
1 2/3 dark teal $4

Solo 100% acrylic sport weight
Sold Individually or $10 for all

1 1 dusty blue $6
1 2/3 blue $4
1 1/6 pink $1

Following 100% acrylic and blend yarns sold individually or $200 for all:

Wintuk
1 1 olive $6
1 2/3 baby pink $4

1 1/2 piropo 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon cream $4
1 1 rayito ? light yellow $6
1 1/3 rayito ? white $2
1 1 tremzi pink $6
1 tiny Heirloom Orlon Purple $.50
1 1 Heirloom Orlon navy $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Baby Blue $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Light Blue $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Cream $6
1 1 Heirloom Burgundy $6
1 1/2 matte orlon $3
1 1 Heirloom walnut $6
1 1/2 Heirloom bone $3
1 1.3 Nomis Acrylic baby blue $8
1 1 " " aqua $6
1 1 " " red $6
1 1.23 newlon acrylic white $7
1 1 " " white (dirty) $4
1 .86 newlon dark green $5
1 1 newlon olive $6
1 .93 four seasons acrylic white $7
1 1.06 four seasons forest $9
1 1.14 four seasons forest $10

Following Acrylic Blend Yarns Sold Individually or $30 for all:

2 1/4? acrylic sport grey $1.50 ea
1 1/2 acrylic sport red $3
1 1/3 acrylic sport green $2
1 1/3 acrylic sport pink $2
1 1 orlon sport cream $6
1 1 orlon sport light blue $6
1 1/2 acrylic sport light pink faded on outer layer $2
1 1/3 acrylic lace white $2
1 2/3 cotton mint $6


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay here we go Svens. 
Shipping would be to 60018

1 .3 cone black silk-wool $8 
1 1-pound black 100% hemp $16
1 1-pound white 50-50 poly-cotton $10 
4 1/4? acrylic sport grey $1.50 ea I want 2 cones

Be back later to check in with you.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That's $37 plus $7 shipping. $44 total. 
I'll send you a PM with my email for PayPal.  Thanks!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Leave it to me to throw a wrench into the works! Eh?
I called you Kelsey, left a message.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Got your message, I was at church. I'll call you in a minute.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

got my yarn - gorgeous stuff - retails for more than TWICE what Kelsey is asking. I got a bargain! :nanner: :bouncy: :clap: :clap: :clap: Thanks, Kelsey!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Same here as WIHH! 

(Side note: our new mail delivery person is a smoker, all of my packages (and I got 5 yesterday) smell like ashtray car. Ugh. Different even from home smokers, just gross. Ex-smokers are super sensitive I hear, I know I am for sure!!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I hear putting things that smell like cigarettes in the sunshine helps get rid of the smell. 

Glad to hear your packages arrived safely! Now you have to make sure to show me what you make from them!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Cone Yarns

Sold Individually:

1 .3 pound heathered pink, unk. $5
1 2/3 pound cotton mint $6

All following yarns $780 for all:

Wool-rayon blends Individually or $240 for all:

80% wool 20% rayon (like the silk blend):

1 2/3 pound white $10
2 1.5 pound olive $20
1 1/2 pound magenta $9
4 1.5 pound black $20 ea
2 2/3 pound black $10 ea
5 1.5 pound navy $20
1 2/3 pound navy $10
1 1 pound cone light pink $14

Sold Individually or $90 for all:

Rayon blends
3 1/2 pound rayon blend black $8
1 1.5 pound green $20
1 2/3 pound green $10
1 1 pound grey $14
1 1.5 pound tan $20
1 2/3 pound purple $10
1 1/3 pound pink $5

Various Blends Sold Individually or $84 for all:

1 1/3 pound cone acrylic/nylon white $3
1 1/2 pound acrylic/nylon cream $5
1 1/2 pound unknown blend pink $5
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle gold $9
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle white $9
1 1/2 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle black $6
1 2/3 pound "Can Cun" unknown blend (cotton?) with slight sparkle green $9
1 1/2 pound unknown rayon blend nubbly purple, slight stain. $5
1 1 pound worsted weight 100% wool off-white $10
1 1/2 pound cone 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon slight sparkle hot pink $4
1 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend gold $9
2 1.5 pound unknown rayon blend red $9 ea
2 1 pound cone 60% acrylic/40% nylon navy $8 ea
1 1/3 pound cone chenille purple nice $4
1 1/2 pound cone chenille black nice $6
1 1.3 pound chenille white $12
1 1.5 pound chenille pink $12


ACRYLIC
Symphony 100% acrylic worsted weight
Sold individually or $60 for all

1 1 pound dusty blue $6
1 1.5 hunter $9
2 1/3 dark blue $2 ea
1 1 royal $6
1 2/3 wine $4
2 1/2 black $3 ea
2 1/3 pale taupe $2 ea
1 1/2 green $3
1 1 dark taupe $6
1 1 grey heather $6
1 1 bright yellow $6
1 1/4 pink $2
1 2/3 navy $4
1 2/3 dark teal $4

Solo 100% acrylic sport weight
Sold Individually or $10 for all

1 1 dusty blue $6
1 2/3 blue $4
1 1/6 pink $1

Following 100% acrylic and blend yarns sold individually or $185 for all:

Wintuk
1 1 olive $6
1 2/3 baby pink $4

1 1/2 piropo 90% acrylic/ 10% nylon cream $4
1 1 rayito ? light yellow $6
1 1/3 rayito ? white $2
1 1 tremzi pink $6
1 tiny Heirloom Orlon Purple $.50
1 1 Heirloom Orlon navy $6
1 1 Heirloom Orlon Light Blue $6
1 1 Heirloom Burgundy $6
1 1/2 matte orlon $3
1 1 Heirloom walnut $6
1 1/2 Heirloom bone $3
1 1.3 Nomis Acrylic baby blue $8
1 1 " " aqua $6
1 1 " " red $6
1 1.23 newlon acrylic white $7
1 1 " " white (dirty) $4
1 .86 newlon dark green $5
1 1 newlon olive $6
1 .93 four seasons acrylic white $7
1 1.06 four seasons forest $9
1 1.14 four seasons forest $10

Following Acrylic Blend Yarns Sold Individually or $24 for all:

2 1/4? acrylic sport grey $1.50 ea
1 1/2 acrylic sport red $3
1 1/3 acrylic sport green $2
1 1/3 acrylic sport pink $2
1 1 orlon sport cream $6
1 1 orlon sport light blue $6
1 1/2 acrylic sport light pink faded on outer layer $2
1 1/3 acrylic lace white $2


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So mean! I already had to remove myself from the Fiber Destash FB page feed so I wouldn't be tempted ... now this?!?!?!!

aRGH!! I will not succumb! I've been saving money for the Bulky WooLee Winder and you just aren't making it easy on me! I'm within $40 of having enough saved for the WW


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Lovin' these Kelsey Cones! Very nice stuff! Gonna make a few nice scarves!!! Anything to get away from that greeeeeen!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yes, Kelsey....love mine !!! THANK YOU !!!


----------

